# Attack at Minehead Hill Road 3



## verena

Hi! Last Saturday I arrived Exmoor National Park. Beautiful!!! I enjoyed the day, had a long nice walk with the dog... In evening all Brits, spent the day there, left. So it was a lovely and quiet evening. About midnight (I slept) 2 or 3 cars arrived and the guys attacked me. First they kicked at my van than they tryed to overturn my van. I was completely shocked. I was not able to call the police, I could not move, talk... Nothing but panic. My dog barked and bared her teeth. So I opened a curtain and the guys stopped. I started the engine and drove away. I hope the reason for that has not been, that some people want to chase away camper. I hope they just wanted to have a private party this evening or they did not like the football team I'm supporting. Sorry for bad english. I would like to improve. So please: correct my mistakes. Last week  I tried to find other camper in evenings (hard to find!). I'm afraid to stay alone.... Hope this feeling moves soon!!!!!!


----------



## rockape

is this another recent incident in Minehead??


----------



## Asterix

I would think it's very rare for people to go that far,very unusual. Don't let it blow your confidence,maybe try to stay in more built up areas for a while until you feel comfortable again. I know it was probably scary at the time but chances are they were just having a "laugh", at your expense. I know that will be of little comfort but gradually rebuild your confidence and you'll be OK.


----------



## verena

There haVe been others? I'm new member since 2 or 3 weeks.


----------



## rockape

If you want to stay in the Minehead area, try the campsite next to the fire station.  Viel Gluck.


----------



## verena

I know!!! Some idiots you can find everywhere in the world. I'm travelling already 15 month throughout Europe. Some bad experiences belong to it. I take a ferry to Ireland tonight, but I return to UK and I will stay for longer time!!! I don't deter from idiots!


----------



## jamesuk

Sorry to hear of your bad experience. It is very rare... But we have our share of idiots.


----------



## yorkslass

Sorry to hear your news, hopefully it won't happen again happy travelling. BTW your English is fine.:wave:


----------



## Pauljenny

verena said:


> I know!!! Some idiots you can find everywhere in the world. I'm travelling already 15 month throughout Europe. Some bad experiences belong to it. I take a ferry to Ireland tonight, but I return to UK and I will stay for longer time!!! I don't deter from idiots!



You will have a better experience when wildcamping on Ireland. We spent 5 weeks touring in the south,last year and have returned this Summer, to tour the north.

 Google" moonfruit wild camping Ireland" ,for a map of where to stop. The local motorhomers that you will meet there will be very pleased to give you advice.

  Enjoy yourself.


----------



## st3v3

Do not let these stupid people upset you - I hope you can enjoy the remainder of your trip.


----------



## 77W

Sorry to hear about your experience that must have been so scary , being woken up by that happening , I stopped off  ( during the day ) in if not that particular car park then one very close to it & it has great views

 I wild camped a few miles away at a place called Blue Anchor about 5 / 10 miles away along the coast without any problems so if you were back over that way & need a place to stop then you should be ok there.

Have a good time in Ireland & lets hope that was the first & last of any trouble & hope your van is not in too bad shape either , safe journey to you


----------



## yeoblade

verena said:


> There haVe been others? I'm new member since 2 or 3 weeks.



Yes, recently too,

http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums...-minehead-somerset.html?highlight=#post547908


----------



## zombies

A similar thing happened to me in Corsica a few years ago along with other bad experiences there, never good and wouldn't wild camp there again.

Try and park where there are other vans or stop on a site to help get your confidence back.

I hope your holiday goes without any more problems.


----------



## trevskoda

you should be  safe in ireland if down south stay out of dublin other wise have a nice time.


----------



## verena

Pauljenny said:


> You will have a better experience when wildcamping on Ireland. We spent 5 weeks touring in the south,last year and have returned this Summer, to tour the north.
> 
> Google" moonfruit wild camping Ireland" ,for a map of where to stop. The local motorhomers that you will meet there will be very pleased to give you advice.
> 
> Enjoy yourself.



Thank you so much!!!! It's verry helpfull


----------



## barryd

Very sorry to hear of this happening to you on your visit to the UK.  I can only say that it is very rare and you have been very unlucky.  We do have more than our fair share of idiots but I have only heard of incidents of practical jokes and just annoying behavior from young people rather then violence but I can understand how it will have upset and shaken you.

When you come back maybe let some on here know where you are going to be and members can help you find somewhere secluded or maybe even suggest meeting up or a place where there will be other vans so you get your confidence back.

I hope you can continue and enjoy your trip.


----------



## mossypossy

Spent a night on Minehead Hill and was very tranquil indeed.
However a night on Stoke sub Hamden was the opposite with kids in their loud car parked outside the motorhome being very loud with their bassy music being deliberately provocative and twatty.
Luck of the draw.


----------



## IanH

*non lethal weapon*

https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&r...gEMo4lhbXtT8SX0GRFTujw&bvm=bv.136593572,d.d24

Follow this link, or google "non lethal weapons torch"

I have one, they wouldn't have been able to drive away, they're blind for 12 or so hours.


----------



## pughed2

*safe wildcamping*

verena.........I take it you are female, but posts don't seem totally sure.........you are ignoring completely the basics of safer wildcamping......1)park somewhere away from the main carriageway in a safe place, 2)park near (in view of) at least one habited house (obviously so you can get help in emergency) 3) most important make sure you test your mobile phone signal (to call 999) before parking up, 4) ascertain the road name or your location, so you can inform the emergency services quick if needed, 5)lock up and park so as to be able to move quickly...............If the guys were able to determine that you were a lone female just by turning up and looking, you are doing something else wrong........in my opinion you best be thinking that you were probably lucky..........steve bristol


----------



## Autumnal

Sorry to hear about your experience, something similar happened to us in Portsmouth about 5 years ago. We were parked up long the front around 8pm with curtains closed sitting having a cuppa when two lads started shouting outside and banging on the door. We ignored them hoping they would just carry on but sadly they felt the need to start throwing large stones at us, we drove off as quick as we could but there were a few dents in the van. It shook us up for a while but we have never had any other unpleasant incidents since so I hope you can put the incident to the back of your mind and enjoy yourself.


----------

